# Forum > Gaming > Homebrew Design >  Looking for spell ideas

## Fero

I am playing a catfolk warmage/sandshaper who has been tasked with finding and burying all gold in a large region by a catfolk God of balance, lost treasures and the end of civilizations.  My DM will allow me to make some custom spells.  The game is d&f 3.5. I am looking for fun ideas that fit my themes (cats, gold, sand, balance, nature).  Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.

----------


## animorte

My immediate first thought is Meowth using Payday.

----------


## MrStabby

Sadly its been about 20 years since I played P&P 3rd edition, more 5th edition now...

But for ideas:

1) conjure whiskers - provides tremmorsense and informaton on number and size of creatures within 500ft

2) Iron to Gold - enemy weapons become heavier and softer reducing their accuracy and damage

3) Searing sand - summon a sandstorm that blinds and does some fire and slashing damage

4) Decline and Fall - each turn an enemy must make a will save or lose a prepared spell.  At the end of their turn they take some necrotic damage

5) Rebalance - for d4 turns all creatures within 120ft are put outside of time and may not be harmed or be the trget of any spells.  The highest CR creature hostile to the caster and one friendly creature of the caster's nomination are excepted from this

6) Rewards of Avarice - illusion spell that conjures images of great treasure for one minute.  Int 5+ enemies that can see the caster must make a will save or on their turn, on a fail they use all their movement to move towards the caster.

7) Cat Swarm - conjures a mewling, scratching spitting, clawing ball of cats that overuns enemies dealing slashing damage before dispersing after d4 turns.

So no idea how to balance for the edition.  No idea if they even exist already.  Sorry, I can't be of more specific help.

----------

